# Angeln in Genua



## wodibo (7. November 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich stehe oft mit meinem Truck für 1 oder 2 Tage in Genua im Hafen. Leider ist im Containerterminal das Angeln nicht mehr erlaubt. Wer kann mir Tips geben wo in unmittelbarer Nähe von Genova Ovest ich angeln kann (am besten mit nem Solotruck anfahrbar). Es sollte vom Ufer aus möglich sein und natürlich brauch ich auch Ausrüstungs- und Ködertips. 
Dann hab ich bei nem Stadtbummel Angelläden gesehen die sehr preiswertes Tackle führen. Kann man das kaufen oder ist das Nonameware mit nem Daiwalogo drauf?

Vielen Dank im voraus :m


----------



## wodibo (19. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Genua*

Hallo Leutz, kennt sich denn Keiner in Genua aus????
Dito such ich Tips zu Livorno und Tunis.


Gebt Euch mal a bisserl Mühe :q


----------

